# Combs, hackles? DIY-able?



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

I have the beautiful fleece off of my BFL lamb, 4" of pearly, pretty ecru. I'd really like to make top, carding this stuff feels almost sacrilegious. I'd like to spin it into some pretty worsted yarn. 

I have found many and more DIY's for combs and hackles, but DH wonders if I shouldn't just buy them. I'd hate to spend $120++ for combs if I could make passable ones (and upgrade next year) for $20 and a couple hours. 

As far as a hackle goes, is it useful enough to warrant having as part of a newbie kit? Buy or make? Is it actually feasible to consider de-hairing a (goat, alpaca, etc) fleece myself?

Thanks!!


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Also- Viking or English? Single or multiple pitch? If fine option is offered, should that be preferred?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Definite yes on getting or making a hackle. I think they are as valuable as a drum carder.
As far as dyi, ??? They are just wood and nails. I prefer the manufactured. 
I think the manufactured ones have better quality nails. I like the starter ones the Woolery carries. 

Like all fiber tools, its a matter of choice, and preference.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Check on the DIY forum on Ravelry


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I got mine here:
http://store.valkyriesupply.com/combs.html

Mainly I chose them because they seemed to get some of the best reviews. I have a set of combs and a hackle. 

Here is a wonderful comparison thread with LOTS of information:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co.../450206-pics-combs-comparison-discussion.html


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I have set of Benjamin Green combs...... you can clamp one comb to the table, like a small hackle .... the are durable and well built .... tad heavy , but I may get a set of mini combs for this reason 

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/117557416


----------

